# Side light bulb help



## mat p-s (Feb 3, 2008)

I currently own a 3.2V6 coupe. I didn't get the handbook when I purchased it and I don't really want to fork out £49.99 at Audi for a new one. Therefore, could somebody kindly inform me/ confirm the requirement for the sidelight bulb. From Wak's site I'm assuming it's a H6W...

Many thanks


----------



## l3ttx (Oct 15, 2006)

these are the one that will fit they are a bayonet fitting with off set pins

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CAR-BULB-434-SIDE ... 27fffd47d1


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Yes, H6W with offset pins.

I bought LED ones....(older version of these)

http://www.ultraleds.co.uk/latest-bax9- ... -2288.html

Saj


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Have a look on ebay for a hand book you should get one a lot cheaper on there


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

I got through quite a few cheap replacement H6W sidelight bulbs; they just didn't last long at all. 

I tried some LED ones, but wasn't keen on the focused dot of light they produced. :?

In the end I bought some Phillips Blue Vision H6W's and haven't had a problem with them at all. They're available on eBay for bout £7 a pair and don't actually look blue.


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2-X-VERY-BRIGHT-1 ... 5884df2cdb

Quite a few use these.


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

peter-ss said:


> I got through quite a few cheap replacement H6W sidelight bulbs; they just didn't last long at all.
> 
> I tried some LED ones, but wasn't keen on the focused dot of light they produced. :?
> 
> In the end I bought some Phillips Blue Vision H6W's and haven't had a problem with them at all. They're available on eBay for bout £7 a pair and don't actually look blue.


i used to have the blue visions and they dont really look that good there still very yellow


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

paul4281 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2-X-VERY-BRIGHT-180-DEGREE-LED-H6W-433C-BAX9-WHITE-/380186340571?cmd=ViewItem&pt=UK_CarsParts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item5884df2cdb
> 
> Quite a few use these.


I highly recommended these and loads of other members happily bought them :wink:


----------



## Desi (Jun 19, 2009)

I have just purchased some of the sidelight LED's recommended above from Aceparts and when they arrived there was a note inside saying that some resistors maybe required because if problems with the bulb failure warning, are these required on the TT and if so are they easy to fit?

Thanks 
Des


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Desi said:


> I have just purchased some of the sidelight LED's recommended above from Aceparts and when they arrived there was a note inside saying that some resistors maybe required because if problems with the bulb failure warning, are these required on the TT and if so are they easy to fit?
> 
> Thanks
> Des


They shouldn't be required as the sidelights don't have a failure warning on the TT. 

Saj


----------



## Desi (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks for that Saj I will get them fitted over the Christmas break together with the new Night breaker plus's and the 4300K D2S's. I got a good price for the D2S's from xenonmaster.com who were very helpfull and quick to reply to queries.

I followed John H's advice and went for the standard 4300K but have opted for the 85122+ version which are supposed to be a little brighter (300 lumens) and keep the standard colour longer

Des


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

sorry for the thread necro but I've tried to replace my sidelight bulbs today but I noticed the are w5w instead of the ones shown here... the fitting is for a w5w wedge type bulb as well... just find this weird!


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

hope88 said:


> sorry for the thread necro but I've tried to replace my sidelight bulbs today but I noticed the are w5w instead of the ones shown here... the fitting is for a w5w wedge type bulb as well... just find this weird!


But you have a MKII TT


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

SAJ77 said:


> hope88 said:
> 
> 
> > sorry for the thread necro but I've tried to replace my sidelight bulbs today but I noticed the are w5w instead of the ones shown here... the fitting is for a w5w wedge type bulb as well... just find this weird!
> ...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverye (Mar 13, 2013)

Sorry to bring this thread up from the past - but one of my side lights is out on 2005 V6 (mk1) and when I went into Halfords to get a replacement they looked it up via my registration (and the paper guide said the same) that I needed a 501 (wedge shaped connector) bulb, but from reading this thread it looks like I need the 434 offset bayonet type.

I take it that Halfords system is wrong? surprise surprise....

Tia
Richard.


----------



## Tintent115 (Jan 29, 2014)

Just changed my offside front side light on my Mk1 2005 roadster, definitely H6W............


----------



## Silverye (Mar 13, 2013)

Tintent115 said:


> Just changed my offside front side light on my Mk1 2005 roadster, definitely H6W............


Thanks - looks like I'll be returning these LED ones to Halfords - what a pain :roll:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I replaced one of mine less than a month ago and noticed today it's gone, so I wouldn't bother with halfords

J
Xx


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

I also had no end of trouble with sidelight bulbs blowing on my Mk1, which weren't cheap at around £5 each!

In then end I bought a pair of Philips Blue Vision ones, via eBay for £10, and had no further issues.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

You got a link?

J
Xx


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

I can't find the seller that I got mine from but here's a link to the cheapest 'buy it now' ones currently on eBay.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TWIN-PACK-H6W ... 1e854dd04a

Although they're called Blue Vision they look pretty much like standard bulbs when lit but, in my experience, last longer.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you 

J
Xx


----------



## Silverye (Mar 13, 2013)

Superb - many thanks 

So, it's the same side bulb regardless of whether you have halogens or xenons?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

These are the bad boys :
viewtopic.php?t=569601


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Check your pm's

J
Xx


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Replied (took some time to type on iPhone)


----------

